# Fred Phelps' Inanity



## Authorised (Mar 29, 2005)

Talk about false apostles. Fred Phelps makes me so angry.

Anyone on PB have run-ins with this genius?


----------



## fredtgreco (Mar 29, 2005)

Moving to cults.


----------



## Authorised (Mar 29, 2005)

My bad, for not putting it there in the first place...


----------



## fredtgreco (Mar 29, 2005)

No problem. This makes having your kid get arrested look like a good parenting choice


----------



## BobVigneault (Mar 30, 2005)

Josh! Your hair!!!!
When I first saw you I had a flash back to the 70s when I first went to college and got off the plane at Ohare and bought the Bhagvad Gita from a guy in a saffron robe that looked a lot like you. I WANT MY 8 DOLLARS BACK!


----------



## turmeric (Mar 30, 2005)

Last year our church got picketed by these guys - apparently they were under the impression that we married gay couples! I explained to them that we were renting the facility - which happens to be an old church - and that heaven only knew what went on there when we weren't there, but that we did not marry gays. They still told me we weren't faithfully preaching the Gospel because we weren't telling people the crucial thing - that God hates them! Also, my sanctification (and hence also my salvation, I'm sure) was in question, because I had recently (within the last 6 months) cut my hair!


----------



## Anton Bruckner (Apr 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by turmeric_
> They still told me we weren't faithfully preaching the Gospel because we weren't telling people the crucial thing - that God hates them! Also, my sanctification (and hence also my salvation, I'm sure) was in question, because I had recently (within the last 6 months) cut my hair!


 :bigsmile:


----------

